# Living in Yichang?



## jlobkowicz

Has anyone here lived in Yichang, or known anyone who has? I am considering a job offer there and would like to know a little bit about the city.

Is there an expat community there?
Are the recommended areas for expats to spend time?
What is the cost of living like? Will I be comfortable on 900 USD - month?

Are there any specific things to see or visit in the city or nearby?

I look forward to any and all responses.

-Josh


----------



## jlobkowicz

jlobkowicz said:


> Has anyone here lived in Yichang, or known anyone who has? I am considering a job offer there and would like to know a little bit about the city.
> 
> Is there an expat community there?
> Are the recommended areas for expats to spend time?
> What is the cost of living like? Will I be comfortable on 900 USD - month?
> 
> Are there any specific things to see or visit in the city or nearby?
> 
> I look forward to any and all responses.
> 
> -Josh


Unfortunately it seems like noone has ever been to yichang. Apparently, that answers the "is there an expat community there" question.


----------



## Matt88

jlobkowicz said:


> Has anyone here lived in Yichang, or known anyone who has? I am considering a job offer there and would like to know a little bit about the city.
> 
> Is there an expat community there?
> Are the recommended areas for expats to spend time?
> What is the cost of living like? Will I be comfortable on 900 USD - month?
> 
> Are there any specific things to see or visit in the city or nearby?
> 
> I look forward to any and all responses.
> 
> -Josh


I've not lived in Yichang, but I was recently travelling through China and it was one of the nicest cities in the country. The air is really clean (due to the three gorges dam) which is pretty rare for China, the food is also very nice (again, not always guaranteed in China) and is very cheap- you can buy a few good quality chicken kebabs and some fried potatoes from a street vendor for less than £1, whilst a pretty indulgent meal with starters and two beers cost £6 each. Admittedly there are not many foreigners there, which can be kind of fun in some ways as you become a bit of a celebrity, we met three guys from the U.S and a girl from Australia who were teaching there, but they said that they hadn't encountered many other people. If you have any time for excursions, the three gorges cruise goes from Yichang to Chongqing, and is an amazing experience, although I would definitely recommend a foreign owned cruise ship. Zhangjiajae national park is about 4 hrs bus journey away as well, which is definitely worth seeing, though as one of China's premier domestic tourist sights, can get busy in the peak season. Further afield, there are some picturesque villages such as Fenghuang which could also be worth exploring over a long weekend. Yichang girls are also quite pretty- not quite Chongqing standard, but pleasant enough. One word of warning though- never be tempted to visit Changsha!

What job offer do you have? Because if you don't want it, I could be tempted to take it up...


----------



## jlobkowicz

Matt88 said:


> I've not lived in Yichang, but I was recently travelling through China and it was one of the nicest cities in the country. The air is really clean (due to the three gorges dam) which is pretty rare for China, the food is also very nice (again, not always guaranteed in China) and is very cheap- you can buy a few good quality chicken kebabs and some fried potatoes from a street vendor for less than £1, whilst a pretty indulgent meal with starters and two beers cost £6 each. Admittedly there are not many foreigners there, which can be kind of fun in some ways as you become a bit of a celebrity, we met three guys from the U.S and a girl from Australia who were teaching there, but they said that they hadn't encountered many other people. If you have any time for excursions, the three gorges cruise goes from Yichang to Chongqing, and is an amazing experience, although I would definitely recommend a foreign owned cruise ship. Zhangjiajae national park is about 4 hrs bus journey away as well, which is definitely worth seeing, though as one of China's premier domestic tourist sights, can get busy in the peak season. Further afield, there are some picturesque villages such as Fenghuang which could also be worth exploring over a long weekend. Yichang girls are also quite pretty- not quite Chongqing standard, but pleasant enough. One word of warning though- never be tempted to visit Changsha!
> 
> What job offer do you have? Because if you don't want it, I could be tempted to take it up...


I found it through Network ESL, the school is the Yichang International School, and they are offering a nice package. Lack of expats and the impossible task of connecting with current or former FTs to talk about their experiences are making me hesitate.

-Josh


----------



## Skylerlove101

Matt88 said:


> I've not lived in Yichang, but I was recently travelling through China and it was one of the nicest cities in the country. The air is really clean (due to the three gorges dam) which is pretty rare for China, the food is also very nice (again, not always guaranteed in China) and is very cheap- you can buy a few good quality chicken kebabs and some fried potatoes from a street vendor for less than £1, whilst a pretty indulgent meal with starters and two beers cost £6 each. Admittedly there are not many foreigners there, which can be kind of fun in some ways as you become a bit of a celebrity, we met three guys from the U.S and a girl from Australia who were teaching there, but they said that they hadn't encountered many other people. If you have any time for excursions, the three gorges cruise goes from Yichang to Chongqing, and is an amazing experience, although I would definitely recommend a foreign owned cruise ship. Zhangjiajae national park is about 4 hrs bus journey away as well, which is definitely worth seeing, though as one of China's premier domestic tourist sights, can get busy in the peak season. Further afield, there are some picturesque villages such as Fenghuang which could also be worth exploring over a long weekend. Yichang girls are also quite pretty- not quite Chongqing standard, but pleasant enough. One word of warning though- never be tempted to visit Changsha!
> 
> What job offer do you have? Because if you don't want it, I could be tempted to take it up...


Hello I am considering about taking a job in Changsha! What can you tell me about the city?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

Skylerlove101 said:


> Hello I am considering about taking a job in Changsha! What can you tell me about the city?


Well do not expect a reply from Matt888 he has not visited since June 2012. However there are other more current active members on this site living in or near Changsha.

I was married there more than 5 years ago and it was not my favourite place. Although I was not there long.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Skylerlove101

Why did you not enjoy the city?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

Skylerlove101 said:


> Why did you not enjoy the city?


It was the only place where I have got on a bus and could see the road through the holes in the floor!

Even though my wife is Hunan born I have never been back there.

I was glad to get away after just one week, back to the developing Zhongshan.

But as I said there are others on here that have more knowledge of Changsha itself.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Skylerlove101

I typed in Changsha in search and there are not many posts? How do I find people from Changsha on the fourm


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

Skylerlove101 said:


> I typed in Changsha in search and there are not many posts? How do I find people from Changsha on the fourm


I think that they will find you. Failing that there will be a lot of threads to trawl through.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## bean481

Skylerlove101 said:


> I typed in Changsha in search and there are not many posts? How do I find people from Changsha on the fourm


I've been living in Changsha since July 2014 having retired to my wife's city. There are hardly any expats here. I'm lucky to see one foreigner ever 2 weeks.

No one speaks English.

It's supposed to be one of the happiest places in China!

Visually it's unremarkable.

Haven't seen the road through the floor of any bus! New hybrid buses are gradually coming into service.

One new subway line came into service last year and another next year.

I went to some international footie here in the autumn: China vs Paraguay.

Xiang River is nice.

I have my wife's family here but cannot yet converse as my Chinese is too poor. I'm working with Rosettastone everyday.

What else can I tell you?


----------



## bellathomas

cool


----------

